

Algorithm to detect the photoshopped Iranian missile launch - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/07/photoshopped-iranian-missile-launch.html

======
pg
Someone should just insert this code in the feed of news images.

~~~
jgrahamc
If someone would pay me... I'd find the time. The code I released to do that
analysis is a simple version. I actually have a better version that's much
more accurate and fast:

1\. It eliminates a lot of false positives (such as detecting that the white
sky has been copied when it's simply white)

2\. It automates manual tweaking of the parameters.

3\. It's multithreaded.

I guess I should be cold calling Reuters etc. to see who wants to license the
fast version.

------
aston
But your code missed the completely copied rocket? Porque?

~~~
sophist
Because the copied rocket actually came from another photo. The original
analysis showing it copied from the adjacent rocket was wrong.

